# Silloth Open. May 27th. Bank holiday Monday.



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

It looks like Silloth have put on an extra open on this date - http://www.sillothgolfclub.co.uk/Competitions/Bank-Holiday-Monday.aspx

It's a 4ball team comp, Gents ,Ladies or any combo To make up the 4.
Best 3 Stableford scores to count on each hole
Â£15pp..Â£60 per team.  Bargain of the year!

Does anyone fancy joining me and making up a 4ball team?

Theres currently plenty of Tee Times so if  there's more than 4 interested further teams could be added.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			It looks like Silloth have put on an extra open on this date - http://www.sillothgolfclub.co.uk/Competitions/Bank-Holiday-Monday.aspx

It's a 4ball team comp, Gents ,Ladies or any combo To make up the 4.
Best 3 Stableford scores to count on each hole
Â£15pp..Â£60 per team.  Bargain of the year!

Does anyone fancy joining me and making up a 4ball team?
		
Click to expand...

I fancy it fella, I just need to check with my tart if she's booked our camping trip yet. Let you know when I get home for sure.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Count me in, bank holidays are always good for me as the other half works


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd be up for this, put me down.  Off on holiday the week after for a fortnight so no worries about playing then


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh yes please 

Plenty of time to book somewhere to stay also.  Someone said to me at West Lancs I think, that they found a pub down the road that was cheap as chips rather than using the Silloth Hotel, especially if its a B/H, anyone remember this?

Shouldn't be any weather or course issues by then hopefully.

This could be a great replacement for what Martin was trying to arrange so the Scottish contingent could all be interested. 

If Stu's playing with me I'm wearing one those American Football Helmets this time


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2013)

I am also off this day so would be keen also.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

Team 1
Qwerty
Fish
NWjocko
Birchy

Midday tee time fellas?  I'll have a look later to see what's available..

Have a word with missus your Stu and if you can make it I'm sure well sort another team out:thup:

I'll book this first team.if we get more teams are they ok to book themselves in on the Silloth website :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Team 1
Qwerty
Fish
NWjocko
Birchy

Midday tee time fellas?  I'll have a look later to see what's available..

Have a word with missus your Stu and you can make it I'm sure well sort another team out:thup:

I'll book this first team.if we get more teams are they ok to book themselves in on the Silloth website :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me mate, PM me details for payment and I'll get it sorted.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Team 1
Qwerty
Fish
NWjocko
Birchy

Midday tee time fellas?  I'll have a look later to see what's available..

Have a word with missus your Stu and you can make it I'm sure well sort another team out:thup:

I'll book this first team.if we get more teams are they ok to book themselves in on the Silloth website :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Midday would be good as its a 4 hour run for me but will stop over and look for a knock on the Tuesday on the way back down


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Team 1
Qwerty
Fish
NWjocko
Birchy

Midday tee time fellas?  I'll have a look later to see what's available..

Have a word with missus your Stu and you can make it I'm sure well sort another team out:thup:

I'll book this first team.if we get more teams are they ok to book themselves in on the Silloth website :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good for me pal. PM me details and i will get payment sent today.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

Superb!
I'll PM the details later Fellas

Im thinking this is a pretty strong team:thup:

Can we get 4 more to challenge us?...


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

I should of given Stu a bit more time to confirm there,  I didn't expect to get 4 so quickly. I'll now book for the first 2 teams to confirm.

Qwerty Confirmed
Fish Confirmed
 NWjocko. Confirmed
Birchy. Confirmed

Stuart C?? 
Valentino??


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2013)

Im definately up for this, im off work and my Mrs aint so i'll be playing somewhere.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty Confirmed
Fish Confirmed
NWjocko. Confirmed
Birchy. Confirmed


Stuart C?? 
Valentino. Confirmed

LB, I promise I won't wear the West Lancs tea cosy!..


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like a good deal too me, I'm off so will be up for it


----------



## thecraw (Feb 26, 2013)

Go on, I'll make a 3rd for team jock.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 26, 2013)

QWERTY, clear your pm inbox fella


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

The remodelled Lancashire fish hotpots 

Qwerty Confirmed
Fish Confirmed
NWjocko. Confirmed
Birchy. Confirmed

Team Jock and maybe Stu..


Stuart C?? 
Valentino. Confirmed
Wishawhacker Confirmed
TheCraw Confirmed


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			QWERTY, clear your pm inbox fella
		
Click to expand...

Just done it mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Qwerty Confirmed
Fish Confirmed
NWjocko. Confirmed
Birchy. Confirmed


Stuart C?? 
Valentino. Confirmed

LB, I promise I won't wear the West Lancs tea cosy!..
		
Click to expand...

Well done that man.

I have another possible iron in the  fire, as I may be away up in Oban that week, but if not, will defo fancy this.


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2013)

Craw/Paul. I'll take the car as long as you pair can carry your bags.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll Google it ... Is it Handicap or a Scratch competition?  :smirk:


----------



## louise_a (Feb 26, 2013)

fancy this but not sure if I will be allowed to play out on a bank holiday.


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I'll Google it ... Is it Handicap or a Scratch competition?  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Ya Roaster, I think you know yourself anyway and hopefully 125% of handicap too


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 26, 2013)

louise_a said:



			fancy this but not sure if I will be allowed to play out on a bank holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Lou i doubt I can make it so sort out with Valentino to book in that 4ball if you want to make sure you've got a game.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Craw/Paul. I'll take the car as long as you pair can carry your bags.
		
Click to expand...

That will be ideal Val, hopefully be onto the pencil bag by then if it's decent weather :thup:

On second thoughts, will i fit enough balls in there....


----------



## AMcC (Feb 26, 2013)

Count me in for team Jock if Louise isn't making it


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 26, 2013)

lol ... No need to be like that   and whilst I'm on, what's wrong with 3/4?

I'm stewing over it and I've sent a text to my partner


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like a team from gods country have a fourball confirmed.

Edit - Lousie, I hope you dont mind but 4 from up here helps keep our travel costs down.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

Re: Silloth Open. May 27th. Bank holiday Monday.




Qwerty Confirmed
Fish Confirmed
NWjocko. Confirmed
Birchy. Confirmed




AMcC Confirmed
Valentino. Confirmed
Wishawhacker Confirmed
TheCraw Confirmed

Cheers fellas, Ill get us booked Tomorrow AM.  
Aiming for around a midday Teetime. 

If anyone is looking at getting another team together try to do it ASAP because at Â£60 a team I expect this will book up quickly.


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Cheers fellas, Ill get us booked Tomorrow AM.  
Aiming for around a midday Teetime. 

If anyone is looking at getting another team together try to do it ASAP because at Â£60 a team I expect this will book up quickly.
		
Click to expand...

I'll book us on Qwerty, easier for me to get squared up as I'll see these guys over the next week. I'll aim for a mid day tee time too.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Looks like a team from gods country have a fourball confirmed.

Edit - *Lousie*, I hope you dont mind but 4 from up here helps keep our travel costs down.
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting that I am rubbish! 

Actually as I said I didn't know if I would be able to make it, its fine.


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Its just advertised as a "Social Open", does that mean no prizes  

We'll have to do a sweep between us then


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I'll book us on Qwerty, easier for me to get squared up as I'll see these guys over the next week. I'll aim for a mid day tee time too.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Val' much appreciated.
PM sent..


----------



## Val (Feb 26, 2013)

That's gods country's finest in for 12.30, gents I'll have Â£15 a head when you can please.

Hope you have big shoulders Alan and Paul to carry us 2 dumplings


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 26, 2013)

Now Booked for 12:40 fellas.
Theres a slot available after us at 12:50..
Birchy & Fish just give me the Â£15 at Formby if that's ok (still cant believe its only Â£15)NWjocko just pay me on the day:thup:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			That's gods country's finest in for 12.30, gents I'll have Â£15 a head when you can please.

Hope you have big shoulders Alan and Paul to carry us 2 dumplings



Click to expand...

Good man, I'll square you up at Muirfield on Tuesday, cheers :thup:

A don't think I'll be carrying anyone, Alan.... You're the man! :whoo:


----------



## AMcC (Feb 26, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Good man, I'll square you up at Muirfield on Tuesday, cheers :thup:

A don't think I'll be carrying anyone, Alan.... You're the man! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Too slow tonight,  no pressure then:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Now Booked for 12:40 fellas.
Theres a slot available after us at 12:50..
Birchy & Fish just give me the Â£15 at Formby if that's ok (still cant believe its only Â£15)NWjocko just pay me on the day:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, no probs . Should be a cracker, Â£15 is just silly money for that kind of course!


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Now Booked for 12:40 fellas.
Theres a slot available after us at 12:50..
Birchy & Fish just give me the Â£15 at Formby if that's ok (still cant believe its only Â£15)NWjocko just pay me on the day:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Top man for sorting this mate, should be a good day.


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Now Booked for 12:40 fellas.
Theres a slot available after us at 12:50..
Birchy & Fish just give me the Â£15 at Formby if that's ok (still cant believe its only Â£15)NWjocko just pay me on the day:thup:
		
Click to expand...

OK, Thanks for sorting this out, great value at a great venue.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			That's gods country's finest in for 12.30, gents I'll have Â£15 a head when you can please.

Hope you have big shoulders Alan and Paul to carry us 2 dumplings



Click to expand...

I'll cross your palm with silver on Saturday my kind sir.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm available for this now if there's another 3 looking to play.

I only play with single figure golfers so hackers need not apply......


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			That's gods country's finest in for 12.30, gents I'll have Â£15 a head when you can please.

Hope you have big shoulders Alan and Paul to carry us 2 dumplings



Click to expand...

Er Hmmm, God Country's finest.....really:rofl::rofl:

You Nuggets will give us a bad name, I mean look at your scores from the weekend, was it only a 1/4 of your handicaps you got?

Leave it to the big boys, stay tuned in tomorrow to see the real Scottish Team :lol:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Er Hmmm, God Country's finest.....really:rofl::rofl:

You Nuggets will give us a bad name, I mean look at your scores from the weekend, was it only a 1/4 of your handicaps you got?

Leave it to the big boys, stay tuned in tomorrow to see the real Scottish Team :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Oh here we go, Mel Gibson is coming down :rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay just had confirmation we are in:thup:

The real Jocks

Hickory Hacker
Bomber69
Rabc
Dkerr

Tee time 10.20am:fore:


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay just had confirmation we are in:thup:

The real Jocks

Hickory Hacker
Bomber69
Rabc
Dkerr

Tee time 10.20am:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Why didn't you book the 12.50 so we were all together Sam or just a little closer?


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 27, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay just had confirmation we are in:thup:

The real Jocks

Hickory Hacker
Bomber69
Rabc
Dkerr

Tee time 10.20am:fore:
		
Click to expand...

We've now got 3 teams of 4 going out at 10:20, 12:30 and 12:40.  

The 12:50 slot is still available! 

Anyone fancy making up a team with Stu_c.   3 more required.. (As Stu is team captain, you will have to pay for his Eggs benedict)

 Â£15 for the 49th best course in the UK.. Bargain of the year!


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			Why didn't you book the 12.50 so we were all together Sam or just a little closer?
		
Click to expand...


Sorry Robin we opted for any early morning raid so we could get back home and chill out with a few pints of Bud, I am sure we will see you out on the course and will probably still be about when you get finished.

Working on another team and will let you know if we can get another 4 players.

We are happy to join in a sweep if you are planning one:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 27, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			We are happy to join in a sweep if you are planning one:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It would be rude not to have one


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm available for this now if there's another 3 looking to play.

I only play with single figure golfers so hackers need not apply......
		
Click to expand...

Bumpety bump.


----------



## Val (Feb 27, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Bumpety bump.
		
Click to expand...

Get another couple of Scousers mate and you could maybe sort some free travel


----------



## thecraw (Feb 27, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay just had confirmation we are in:thup:

The real Jocks

Hickory Hacker
Bomber69
Rabc
Dkerr

Tee time 10.20am:fore:
		
Click to expand...


Christ, don't hold us up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Bumpety bump.
		
Click to expand...

OK, go on then if your driving. 

I was looking into going to Oban for a week, maybe trying to get part of the Machrihanish  thing in also, but it's too much messing and the midgies would have bitten the dog to death, around that time of year, so not bothering with Oban.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			OK, go on then if your driving. 

I was looking into going to Oban for a week, maybe trying to get part of the Machrihanish  thing in also, but it's too much messing and the midgies would have bitten the dog to death, around that time of year, so not bothering with Oban.
		
Click to expand...

I'll drive pal no worries abar that 

Just need 2 more to join our group, come on fella's Â£15 for this is a steel


Stu
Liverbirdie
HDID Kenny


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 27, 2013)

If there is another team going I'd be up for this..


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			If there is another team going I'd be up for this..
		
Click to expand...


Sorted fella upto now,

Stu
Liverbirdie
HDID Kenny

Just one more to make this a goer


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Sorted fella me you liverbirdie upto now,
		
Click to expand...

OK, I'll book it when we get the fourth.

StU - sort me as and when.
Kenny you can sort me on the day  I'll put it towards juice.

Any other scousers/north west based, to make it cheaper all round.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			OK, I'll book it when we get the fourth.

StU - sort me as and when.
Kenny you can sort me on the day  I'll put it towards juice. *no worries, glad to get the chance to play it again*

Click to expand...


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Christ, don't hold us up.
		
Click to expand...

:blah::blah::blah:

This from the man who fell 4 holes behind us at Craigmiller Park and you were in a 3 ball behind our 4 ball:ears:

Mind you Hendo was in your group.

If i was you I would be more concerned about the bacon rolls, cos after we have our breakfast there might not be any left:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			It would be rude not to have one 

Click to expand...

Okay Robin have you had a chance to sort out the bet, not to much mind you as I have just noticed that it's a stableford with the best 3 scores to count and our team will not be getting a lot of shots:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay Robin have you had a chance to sort out the bet, not to much mind you as I have just noticed that it's a stableford with the best 3 scores to count and our team will not be getting a lot of shots:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Its not my meet but I think a simple and respectable Â£5 per man (Â£20 per team) is suffice and the winning team takes all.

Is that a white flag your waving


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Its not my meet but I think a simple and respectable Â£5 per man (Â£20 per team) is suffice and the winning team takes all.

Is that a white flag your waving 

Click to expand...

Sounds okay for me and I am always happy to make a donation to the cause:thup:

Could always get my Â£5 back if we were to have a wee side bet:ears: and just incase that failed I could have a bet with Kenny for a ten spot


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 28, 2013)

Â£20 a team sounds good.  Im sure LB, Stu & Kenny will get a 4th to make up the team.
4 teams then,Â£80 in the pot- winning team takes all. :thup:
Im happy with that, but any other ideas are welcome fellas.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 28, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Sorted fella upto now,

Stu
Liverbirdie
HDID Kenny

Just one more to make this a goer
		
Click to expand...

Bumpety bump for the 4th player in our team.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2013)

Quote Originally Posted by Stuart_C View Post 

Sorted fella upto now,

 Stu
 Liverbirdie
 HDID Kenny

 Just one more to make this a goer
Bumpety bump for the 4th player in our team.
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Bumpety bump for the 4th player in our team.
		
Click to expand...

I'll make that up guys


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 28, 2013)

2blue said:



			I'll make that up guys
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Dave, Liverbirdie is sorting the booking out so send him a pm regards payment.

Team 4

Stu
Liverbirdie
HDID Kenny
2Blue

Looking forward to this


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Im up for sharing chariots with any other north west based guys to save travelling costs too if anybody fancies it? Plenty of time to sort it out but food for thought 

This could turn out to be the cheapest outing to a top 100 course in the history of man


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im up for sharing chariots with any other north west based guys to save travelling costs too if anybody fancies it? Plenty of time to sort it out but food for thought 

This could turn out to be the cheapest outing to a top 100 course in the history of man 

Click to expand...


I could pick you up a jct on the m6 if that's any good to you?


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Sounds okay for me and I am always happy to make a donation to the cause:thup:

Could always get my Â£5 back if we were to have a wee side bet:ears: and just incase that failed I could have a bet with Kenny for a ten spot

Click to expand...

I don't mind having a little side bet with you Sam :smirk: I reckon my odds are better against you singularly so that's a good lay-off:ears:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 28, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			I could pick you up a jct on the m6 if that's any good to you?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me mate if its no trouble . Let me know details when your ready for sorting them, plenty time yet so no rush.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Nice one Dave, Liverbirdie is sorting the booking out so send him a pm regards payment.

Team 4

Stu
Liverbirdie
HDID Kenny
2Blue

Looking forward to this 

Click to expand...

OK, team "big bellies" is sorted at 12.50.

I'll leave it up to 2Blue and HDID Kenny. You can send me payment now, 2blue at Formby and Kenny on the day if you like, I'm easy.

This has been on my to-do list for 5-6 years, glad to do it, and to do it with fellow forummers.:thup:


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 28, 2013)

Sam,

It sounds like Silloth have selected one rule with 3 scores counting ... What's our rules for the fiver sweep?


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Sam,

It sounds like Silloth have selected one rule with 3 scores counting ... What's our rules for the fiver sweep?  

Click to expand...

Why not the same to keep it simple and just individual side bets.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Sam,

It sounds like Silloth have selected one rule with 3 scores counting ... What's our rules for the fiver sweep?  

Click to expand...

Leave it with me and I will think of something that suit us


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Why not the same to keep it simple and just individual side bets.
		
Click to expand...



Come on now Robin Old Boy, you are telling us that over the winter you have played to a handicap off 16 yet your sig say 23.

Will you be playing of 16 on the day:whoo:


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Leave it with me and I will think of something that suit us

Click to expand...

You scared you'll only have 2 scorers and 2 blobbers on most holes :ears:

How about, 2 best scores first 6, 3 best scores middle 6 and all 4 to count back 6, now that sorts the men from the boys or do you not have faith in your team mates


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Come on now Robin Old Boy, you are telling us that over the winter you have played to a handicap off 16 yet your sig say 23.

Will you be playing of 16 on the day:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing pretty steady at the moment which has nothing to do with the winter as I believe I had a good knock at FOA, Tadmarton and West Lancs on some tough long tracks in rotten conditions 

Not my fault all qualifiers stop from September through to April at my club 

I'll be off 23 :ears:


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			OK, team "big bellies" is sorted at 12.50.

I'll leave it up to 2Blue and HDID Kenny. You can send me payment now, 2blue at Formby and Kenny on the day if you like, I'm easy.

This has been on my to-do list for 5-6 years, glad to do it, and to do it with fellow forummers.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok guys...  Team BB it is..... get in How much is it LB...  can pay at Formby mate...  cheers
Ah...  had time to look back...  so Â£15 at Formby  LB . Thanks Robin for alerting me to this thread :lol:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			You scared you'll only have 2 scorers and 2 blobbers on most holes :ears:

How about, 2 best scores first 6, 3 best scores middle 6 and all 4 to count back 6, now that sorts the men from the boys or do you not have faith in your team mates 

Click to expand...

:thup: Whoo where is the fishing rod, Robin you have just took the bait.

Yep I am up for that format and all we need is for someone in each group to keep a second card going and doiing this way you can get the 2 shots a hole you need need them on:whoo:

:ears:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm playing pretty steady at the moment which has nothing to do with the winter as I believe I had a good knock at FOA, Tadmarton and West Lancs on some tough long tracks in rotten conditions 

Not my fault all qualifiers stop from September through to April at my club 

I'll be off 23 :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are on a role and dont play to many mid week comps as the handicap limit is 24 and we dont want you missing out now do we:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 28, 2013)

2blue said:



			Ok guys...  Team BB it is..... get in How much is it LB...  can pay at Formby mate...  cheers
		
Click to expand...

Â£15 mate.


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			I hope you are on a role and dont play to many mid week comps as the handicap limit is 24 and we dont want you missing out now do we:ears:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:  At 23.0 there's no chance of that and our first Medal isn't until 6th April so I don't think I could squeeze in 5 before that and not hit at least buffer in most of them  Although, if its a 24 limit then they allow 24 so I could get another 2 shot hole :ears:

Will have to be careful I don't get cut too quickly before this meet, take me time I think and play tactical


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			You scared you'll only have 2 scorers and 2 blobbers on most holes :ears:

How about, 2 best scores first 6, 3 best scores middle 6 and all 4 to count back 6, now that sorts the men from the boys or do you not have faith in your team mates 

Click to expand...

Tut tut Robin, had you down as smarter than that!! low handicappers dream format....


----------



## Val (Feb 28, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Leave it with me and I will think of something that suit us

Click to expand...

No change there then 

:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Tut tut Robin, had you down as smarter than that!! low handicappers dream format....
		
Click to expand...

Its not my show though Kenny so not for me to arrange the format, these are only idea's I have put forward and a format I play at KGC in some sweeps that don't bother me.  I see plenty of low handicappers spraying it about at times 

Puts a bit of pressure on me which I don't mind for the last 6 but hey, plenty of points may be already in the bag by then :whoo:

It's Dave's meet so see what the others say, its only a flag and my side bet should offset either way


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Its not my show though Kenny so not for me to arrange the format, these are only idea's I have put forward and a format I play at KGC in some sweeps that don't bother me.  I see plenty of low handicappers spraying it about at times 

Puts a bit of pressure on me which I don't mind for the last 6 but hey, plenty of points may be already in the bag by then :whoo:

It's Dave's meet so see what the others say, its only a flag and my side bet should offset either way 

Click to expand...

Robin, I think it's a great idea, don't let Kenny put you off he is just thinking about his own game and the pressure of needing to score on the last 6 holes....


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 28, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Robin, I think it's a great idea, don't let Kenny put you off he is just thinking about his own game and the pressure of needing to score on the last 6 holes....
		
Click to expand...

Silloth have came up with a perfectly acceptable format, why complicate it??....Sam the only thing that needs to be though about is where you leave your money for collection for the winning team, any ideas??


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Sam the only thing that needs to be though about is where you leave your money for collection for the winning team, any ideas??
		
Click to expand...

No worries there Kenny, they'll have to let us play through as they'll be that slow looking for balls :smirk:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 28, 2013)

Bomber, what's your plan likely to be on the day?  Are you hanging around for the rest of us to get in. Or are you looking to leave your cards, pot money with the pro or behind the bar etc if you want a head start getting home. and we'll sort it when we get in.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 28, 2013)

Valentino said:



			No change there then 

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Is it 3/8 or 3/4 of your national?


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Bomber, what's your plan likely to be on the day?  Are you hanging around for the rest of us to get in. Or are you looking to leave your cards, pot money with the pro or behind the bar etc if you want a head start getting home. and we'll sort it when we get in.
		
Click to expand...


I was thinking along these lines also, if you guys leave the sweep money with the Pro we can collect it when we are finished, will save us hanging about


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Silloth have came up with a perfectly acceptable format, why complicate it??....Sam the only thing that needs to be though about is where you leave your money for collection for the winning team, any ideas??
		
Click to expand...

Kenny I have just opened the window and I am sure I can smell your fear from here, Robin has come up with a good plan and it's not that hard to keep a second card, now get yourself down to the range, you need not worry about my money it's safe.........


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 28, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			I was thinking along these lines also, if you guys leave the sweep money with the Pro we can collect it when we are finished, will save us hanging about

Click to expand...

Like it!

I can't see past Lancashire and Coventrys finest for this one though :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Like it!

I can't see past Lancashire and Coventrys finest for this one though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I am sure we can hang about and wait on you guys getting in as long as Robin & Kenny know when they havehit more than 6 shots to pick up rather than keep bashing away at it.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Feb 28, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			I am sure we can hang about and wait on you guys getting in as long as Robin & Kenny know when they havehit more than 6 shots to pick up rather than keep bashing away at it.
		
Click to expand...

I was just doing a HDID catch up ... I thought Kenny had scored a new personal best but he was posting how many bunkers are at Glenbervie.

The things you do to pass the time  :smirk:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 28, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			I was just doing a HDID catch up ... I thought Kenny had scored a new personal best but he was posting how many bunkers are at Glenbervie.

The things you do to pass the time  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Lol not far from the truth Steve, 81 is my lowest medal score around Glenbervie, although I have scored a couple of 79's at other courses.


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 28, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Lol not far from the truth Steve, 81 is my lowest medal score around Glenbervie, although I have scored a couple of 79's at other courses.
		
Click to expand...

Was that in the winter league:rofl:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 28, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Was that in the winter league:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha very good, it was actually an 80, double bogey on 17th.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 28, 2013)

Winning total takes the pot. End of discussion and end of Sam fishing.

As per rules of the day = rules for all. Team Choppers are walking away with a pocket of cash.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 28, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Winning total takes the pot. End of discussion and end of Sam fishing.

As per rules of the day = rules for all. Team Choppers are walking away with a pocket of cash.
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was fishing for side bets.....  he's got a queue further down our street.....  least I thought it was for side bets


----------



## Fish (Mar 1, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Winning total takes the pot. End of discussion and end of Sam fishing.

As per rules of the day = rules for all. Team Choppers are walking away with a pocket of cash.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Apr 15, 2013)

Is everyone still good for this on Monday 27th May?


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Is everyone still good for this on Monday 27th May?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, looking forward to it.

Still looking for accommodation though nearby.


----------



## Val (Apr 15, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Is everyone still good for this on Monday 27th May?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely


----------



## 2blue (Apr 15, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Is everyone still good for this on Monday 27th May?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly am:swing:
Season should be well into the swing by then!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 15, 2013)

Yep, I've been wanting to play Silloth for about 5 years.

Even better, it's with some of the forummers.:thup:


----------



## Wayman (Apr 16, 2013)

Time you lot off I got a tee time for 11:20 with my pals


----------



## Birchy (Apr 16, 2013)

Wayman said:



			Time you lot off I got a tee time for 11:20 with my pals
		
Click to expand...

The sharks are in at 12:30 :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 16, 2013)

Wayman said:



			Time you lot off I got a tee time for 11:20 with my pals
		
Click to expand...


I think we've got 12:30, 12:40 & 12:50 .im not sure about Bombers group. maybe a similar time to you.


----------



## Val (May 16, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Is everyone still good for this on Monday 27th May?
		
Click to expand...

Our team looks to have a casualty so potentially 1 slot available.

Any takers?


----------



## Bomber69 (May 16, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I think we've got 12:30, 12:40 & 12:50 .im not sure about Bombers group. maybe a similar time to you.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure our time is about 10.20am so if you can all leave your sweep money with the starter we will collect it on our way home:thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (May 16, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Our team looks to have a casualty so potentially 1 slot available.

Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

Nae luck Big Stuff, who has pulled oot ?


----------



## thecraw (May 16, 2013)

Me, cant be arsed with it.

Anyone who wants my slot PM Valentino.


----------



## Bomber69 (May 16, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Me, cant be arsed with it.

Anyone who wants my slot PM Valentino.
		
Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

So the thought of a round with Big Val has put you off

I know that he had a disaster in his last comp but he can't play as bad as that again, by the looks of his card he must be black & blue all over, his card is all black & blue when you have a sneak peek on HDID:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (May 16, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			:rofl::rofl::rofl:

So the thought of a round with Big Val has put you off

I know that he had a disaster in his last comp but he can't play as bad as that again, by the looks of his card he must be black & blue all over, his card is all black & blue when you have a sneak peek on HDID:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Na mate, I have other issues which would make me bad company therefore am oot. Also part of the twitter crew will be there and I really don't wish to be civil to them either especially when they're nice to your face.


:cheers:


----------



## Val (May 16, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			:rofl::rofl::rofl:

So the thought of a round with Big Val has put you off

I know that he had a disaster in his last comp but he can't play as bad as that again, by the looks of his card he must be black & blue all over, his card is all black & blue when you have a sneak peek on HDID:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

:blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah:


----------



## Bomber69 (May 16, 2013)

Valentino said:



			:blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah::blah:
		
Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (May 16, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Na mate, I have other issues which would make me bad company therefore am oot. Also part of the twitter crew will be there and I really don't wish to be civil to them either especially when they're nice to your face.


:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I can see your point nothing worse than man with 2 face............


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (May 16, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Our team looks to have a casualty so potentially 1 slot available.

Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

I'll ask around and see what I can do


----------



## thecraw (May 16, 2013)

I know Fabian was disappointed he missed out, may be worth contacting him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 16, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Me, cant be arsed with it.

Anyone who wants my slot PM Valentino.
		
Click to expand...

Craw, if your scared of Stu_C giving you a middle part again, he's out also.

Any other north west crew game, me and Birchy will be travelling up and back on the day.


----------



## Birchy (May 16, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Craw, if your scared of Stu_C giving you a middle part again, he's out also.

Any other north west crew game, me and Birchy will be travelling up and back on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Dropping like flies now


----------



## Qwerty (May 16, 2013)

I've got a mate that could be game if nobody off here steps up, at Â£15 though you'd think they're would be some interest.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 16, 2013)

Could be up for this, am off but dunno what the boss has planned .
Think she might be away with work.
In which case I'm in. Will confirm this later.


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 16, 2013)

I'll be there, might not have a swing with me.......


----------



## Val (May 16, 2013)

Wehave our team space filled


----------



## thecraw (May 16, 2013)

Well done Val. Thought it be best to give plenty of notice, sorry about pulling out but it was for the best. 

(Who owes me Â£15 sheets then? )


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 16, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Could be up for this, am off but dunno what the boss has planned .
Think she might be away with work.
In which case I'm in. Will confirm this later.
		
Click to expand...

Hello Andy,

I spoke to one of my mates today and he has taken the speck. 

LB


----------



## 2blue (May 17, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Andy,

I spoke to one of my mates today and he has taken the speck. 

LB
		
Click to expand...

Has he got a Team BELLY ?? 
Also...  have we got team colours???  can I suggest Green or White :whoo:


----------



## Val (May 17, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Well done Val. Thought it be best to give plenty of notice, sorry about pulling out but it was for the best. 

(Who owes me Â£15 sheets then? )
		
Click to expand...

nothing to do with me, big Paul sorted it so speak to him


----------



## thecraw (May 17, 2013)

Valentino said:



			nothing to do with me, big Paul sorted it so speak to him 

Click to expand...


He can reimburse me at Machrihansih.


----------



## gregbwfc (May 17, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Andy,

I spoke to one of my mates today and he has taken the speck. 

LB
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Pete, think the boss has me signed up for something anyhoo.
Will keep an eye on this just in case a spot comes up.
Enjoy it lads.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (May 17, 2013)

thecraw said:



			He can reimburse me at Machrihansih.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Craw, hopefully we can get a game before then and I'll sort it :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

Forecast looks favourable, partly cloudy & cool but more importantly, 0% precipitation from 10am :thup:

http://www.golfweather.com/75619/cumbria/sillothonsolwaygolfclub


----------



## Birchy (May 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			Forecast looks favourable, partly cloudy & cool but more importantly, 0% precipitation from 10am :thup:

http://www.golfweather.com/75619/cumbria/sillothonsolwaygolfclub

Click to expand...

That will ding dang do fer me :thup:

Team hob nob are coming to kill :rofl:


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			That will ding dang do fer me :thup:

Team hob nob are coming to kill :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Can the Hobnobs be dunked in the Lancashire Fish Hotpots? 

I'll be their early as staying the night before so I'll collect the sweep off Sam and his crew or they'll slip away :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (May 20, 2013)

Robin, we will be on the range/practice area from 8am onwards:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (May 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'll be their early as staying the night before so I'll collect the sweep off Sam and his crew or they'll slip away :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll be looking to get there for around 10:30 Robin :thup:

looking forward to this one now, it seems to have come round pretty quick .Im hoping that the clubhouse is doing Breakfast because there isn't much else in Silloth.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Robin, we will be on the range/practice area from 8am onwards:thup:
		
Click to expand...

OK, I'll see you before you go out.



Qwerty said:



			I'll be looking to get there for around 10:30 Robin :thup:

looking forward to this one now, it seems to have come round pretty quick .Im hoping that the clubhouse is doing Breakfast because there isn't much else in Silloth.
		
Click to expand...

I'm staying at the Silloth Hotel, not sure how far exactly it is from the club, but can't be that far. I could ask if they'll do a special non-residents breakfast deal if you all want?


----------



## Birchy (May 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			OK, I'll see you before you go out.



I'm staying at the Silloth Hotel, not sure how far exactly it is from the club, but can't be that far. I could ask if they'll do a special non-residents breakfast deal if you all want?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good but me, Peter and his mate will only be there about 11:30 so will just see you guys at the club :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

Right, my hotel looks less than 200m from the club :thup:

Just spoke to the club and they serve breakfast and cater from 9am, the girl wasn't 100% if its the same for the Bank Holiday so is getting the manager to ring me back tomorrow.


----------



## Bomber69 (May 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			OK, I'll see you before you go out.



I'm staying at the Silloth Hotel, not sure how far exactly it is from the club, but can't be that far. I could ask if they'll do a special non-residents breakfast deal if you all want?
		
Click to expand...

Robin can you bring down 4 Haggis & black pudding double decker rolls, 2 white teas and 2 coffees to the range for us when you come down.:thup:


----------



## Val (May 20, 2013)

We plan to arrive around 11.15-11.30


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2013)

What's the teams again?

Me , my mate (taking StuC's place), Wishaw whacker and........

And what are the other teams?


----------



## Birchy (May 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			What's the teams again?

Me , my mate (taking StuC's place), Wishaw whacker and........

And what are the other teams?
		
Click to expand...

Team hob nob is .....

Me, Qwerty, Fish and NWJocko :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (May 20, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Team hob nob is .....

Me, Qwerty, Fish and NWJocko :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Scottish Chompers

Me 
R Craw
Hickory Hacker
Wan Ker

Tell me the sweep is for the lowest gross score and not handicap


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Scottish Chompers

Me 
R Craw
Hickory Hacker
Wan Ker

Tell me the sweep is for the lowest gross score and not handicap

Click to expand...

:rofl: God loves a trier :smirk:


----------



## Val (May 20, 2013)

The real Scottish Chompers 

Me
AmcC
Wishaw Hacker + 1


LB, Kenny was your 4th man, I paid you his fee down at Royal Liverpool :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2013)

Valentino said:



			The real Scottish Chompers 

Me
AmcC
Wishaw Hacker + 1


LB, Kenny was your 4th man, I paid you his fee down at Royal Liverpool :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You did mate, so who am I missing?

Me, my mate, Kenny and........

Also, is the course hilly or undulating? I'd booked a buggy for my mate, but the rules say you need a docs note, and he's not that bothered, so will walk instead, but is it hilly?


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You did mate, so who am I missing?

Me, my mate, Kenny and........

Also, is the course hilly or undulating? I'd booked a buggy for my mate, but the rules say you need a docs note, and he's not that bothered, so will walk instead, but is it hilly?
		
Click to expand...

I've been through the whole picture course today and it doesn't come across as hilly.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			I've been through the whole picture course today and it doesn't come across as hilly.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that as well, from their website, but thought I'd check, in case anyone had played it before.

Fish, Reddish vale is off. I wanted to talk to you and val on Monday before going to various plan "B"'s, speak then.


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You did mate, so who am I missing?

Me, my mate, Kenny and........

Also, is the course hilly or undulating? I'd booked a buggy for my mate, but the rules say you need a docs note, and he's not that bothered, so will walk instead, but is it hilly?
		
Click to expand...

4th player is 2Blue.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			4th player is 2Blue.
		
Click to expand...

How could you forget Dave 

:rofl:


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fish, Reddish vale is off. I wanted to talk to you and val on Monday before going to various plan "B"'s, speak then.
		
Click to expand...

OK, that was scheduled for September 1st (Sunday), are we still looking to play somewhere on that date? Wife's got a job now, its so inconsiderate of her, means weekend fixtures are more favourable as can't leave the mutt midweek days.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			OK, that was scheduled for September 1st (Sunday), are we still looking to play somewhere on that date? Wife's got a job now, its so inconsiderate of her, means weekend fixtures are more favourable as can't leave the mutt midweek days.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was booked for that date. We have various options, but I want to speak to you and val, as you have to travel the furthest. We'll speak on Monday.

I know how could I forget Davey - we'll now walk the most handsome team comp.:whoo:


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes it was booked for that date. We have various options, but I want to speak to you and val, as you have to travel the furthest. We'll speak on Monday.

I know how could I forget Davey - we'll now walk the *Gurners team comp*.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you, bring yer own tyres :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			Fixed that for you, bring yer own tyres :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Us scousers always have a few spare tyres in the shed for some reason....


----------



## Qwerty (May 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Also, is the course hilly or undulating? I'd booked a buggy for my mate, but the rules say you need a docs note, and he's not that bothered, so will walk instead, but is it hilly?
		
Click to expand...

Id have it down as undulating mate, they're  not monster dunes like hillside etc but they're still pretty sizeable with quite a few elevated tees. :thup:


----------



## Wayman (May 21, 2013)

yeah it aint really hilly couple holes we its hilly but nothing massive

cant wait for this


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Robin, we will be on the range/practice area from 8am onwards:thup:
		
Click to expand...

So you need over 2hrs 20 minutes to warm up 

Just had a call back from the club, the restaurant will be serving a breakfast menu from 8am on Monday :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (May 22, 2013)

Fish said:



			So you need over 2hrs 20 minutes to warm up 

Just had a call back from the club, the restaurant will be serving a breakfast menu from 8am on Monday :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Robin, every bit of practice helps, did you ask if they had Haggis on the menu.

If not can they fry it for us if we bring our own down.


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Robin, every bit of practice helps, did you ask if they had Haggis on the menu.

If not can they fry it for us if we bring our own down.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure due to their location they must accommodate all tastes at the breakfast table but you may have to bring your own Mars bars.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2013)

Weather looking ok 5 days ahead, bound to be snow,sleet, asteroids from ming the merciless on the day then.

13 MPH wind though, straight off the solway firth - sort the men from the boys. Mama!


----------



## Bomber69 (May 23, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Weather looking ok 5 days ahead, bound to be snow,sleet, asteroids from ming the merciless on the day then.

13 MPH wind though, straight off the solway firth - sort the men from the boys. Mama!

Click to expand...

Looking forward to this now:thup:

13mph wind, well that's just a gentle breeze, roll on 10.22 am Monday.

Has a wager been agreed, not sure if all terms and conditions have been laid down but I was thinking we would all stand up like men and play it off the bare feet. Most of the lads on here talk a good game so lets put it to the test, I will however allow the use of them girls clubs (hybrids) if anyone wishes to use them:whoo:


----------



## Bomber69 (May 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm sure due to their location they must accommodate all tastes at the breakfast table but you may have to bring your own Mars bars.
		
Click to expand...

Robin, am an athlete so unless they can deep fry the Mars Bar then it's fried Chicken for me:lol:


----------



## Fish (May 23, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Looking forward to this now:thup:

13mph wind, well that's just a gentle breeze, roll on 10.22 am Monday.

Has a wager been agreed, not sure if all terms and conditions have been laid down but I was thinking we would all stand up like men and play it off the bare feet. Most of the lads on here talk a good game so lets put it to the test, I will however allow the use of them girls clubs (hybrids) if anyone wishes to use them:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Best card score on the day as per Silloths Open day was agreed, Â£5 per skull and the winning team takes all


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (May 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			Best card score on the day as per Silloths Open day was agreed, Â£5 per skull and the winning team takes all 

Click to expand...

Was it the best 3 from 4 at each hole? ... It's an age thing, help help someone call for a nurse!


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 23, 2013)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Was it the best 3 from 4 at each hole? ... It's an age thing, help help someone call for a nurse!  

Click to expand...

I believe it's best 3 Stableford scores on card......simples


----------



## Birchy (May 24, 2013)

Weather looking pretty shocking for Monday :angry:


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Weather looking pretty shocking for Monday :angry:
		
Click to expand...

It had been forecast dry all week and then Dave 2blue mentioned wet & windy and I just looked and now and its 60% chance of rain throughout the day


----------



## Qwerty (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			It had been forecast dry all week and then Dave 2blue mentioned wet & windy and I just looked and now and its 60% chance of rain throughout the day 

Click to expand...

. 

Its looking a bit Rough at the moment, Im just hoping they've got that forecast wrong ,it wouldn't be the first time. 

Are you getting a game in up there on Sunday evening Robin?


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			. Are you getting a game in up there on Sunday evening Robin?
		
Click to expand...

No, just a nice easy drive, well that's the plan, bet I floor it  Hope to get their around 2pm for a look around, can't find anything on their (basic) website about a range or practice facilities? If they have any I'll have a swing in the afternoon and then try the local cuisine and beers, I've heard Solway Shrimps are to die for  

Might see if I can do 9 holes late Sunday, see how I feel.

Just been reading some testimonials, one stated "there were 17 of us all members of links courses so were used to the conditions but, none of us landed the par3 9th green into the wind and some of us took a driver or 3 iron to a 122 yard par 3 into the wind!"

It's gonna be fun :thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			It had been forecast dry all week and then Dave 2blue mentioned wet & windy and I just looked and now and its 60% chance of rain throughout the day 

Click to expand...

Robin, there is a storm heading down from Scotland and its gonna blow you all away:rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			No, just a nice easy drive, well that's the plan, bet I floor it  Hope to get their around 2pm for a look around, can't find anything on their (basic) website about a range or practice facilities? If they have any I'll have a swing in the afternoon and then try the local cuisine and beers, I've heard Solway Shrimps are to die for  

Might see if I can do 9 holes late Sunday, see how I feel.

Just been reading some testimonials, one stated "there were 17 of us all members of links courses so were used to the conditions but, none of us landed the par3 9th green into the wind and some of us took a driver or 3 iron to a 122 yard par 3 into the wind!"

It's gonna be fun :thup:
		
Click to expand...

there is a practice ground adjacent to the 1st fairway although you cannot see it from there. See the pro he will tell you how to find it. 
9th is the best hole on the course in my view. Depending on the wind it could be any club in the bag but plays into prevailing wind normally. Some nasty bunkers both sides if you miss.
Hope the weather is kind and you enjoy it.


----------



## 2blue (May 24, 2013)

Fish said:



			It had been forecast dry all week and then Dave 2blue mentioned wet & windy and I just looked and now and its 60% chance of rain throughout the day 

Click to expand...

There you go......  Scott mentioned it before me.
Just hope my team remember to put in their all weather gloves......  and the rest of the winter gear.
Pete.....  Have we got team colours for this???........  Mind you will probs be lost under the rain gear.


----------



## Bomber69 (May 25, 2013)

2blue said:



			There you go......  Scott mentioned it before me.
Just hope my team remember to put in their all weather gloves......  and the rest of the winter gear.
Pete.....  Have we got team colours for this???........  Mind you will probs be lost under the rain gear.
		
Click to expand...

Dave go with grey for your team colour, an old bloke like you can't go wrong with grey.


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Robin, there is a storm heading down from Scotland and its gonna blow you all away:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

All I can feel is hot air


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 25, 2013)

2blue said:



			There you go......  Scott mentioned it before me.
Just hope my team remember to put in their all weather gloves......  and the rest of the winter gear.
Pete.....  Have we got team colours for this???........  Mind you will probs be lost under the rain gear.
		
Click to expand...

Yellow,blue and white.......or wear a 1970's Leeds training top. 

Either that or taupe. It will go nice with your hush puppies, Dave.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 25, 2013)

24 MPH winds forecast now.

I think I'll be wearing an old fashioned diving suit now.


----------



## Fish (May 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			24 MPH winds forecast now.

I think I'll be wearing an old fashioned diving suit now.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's 26km/hr which is 16 MPH. 

Rain (precipitation) has now dropped from 60% to 30% with a 10% start but still rain all the same. That does increase back to 60% from 1pm onwards, the figures in the link are 3hrs leading up to the times shown, so,......................were gonna get wet!

Synopsis on the star ratings states, _Playable/Challenging_ at the start and then _Not Great_  

http://www.golfweather.com/75619/cumbria/sillothonsolwaygolfclub


----------



## 2blue (May 25, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			Dave go with grey for your team colour, an old bloke like you can't go wrong with grey.
		
Click to expand...

Ha, ha, ha........    Cerise is the new Old mans grey.....  That'd look nice int he rain.:lol:


----------



## 2blue (May 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yellow,blue and white.......or wear a 1970's Leeds training top. 

Either that or taupe. It will go nice with your hush puppies, Dave.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh, no...... I don't own any of those Dirty Leeds tops & unfortunately, whilst they are the required colours, a '73 Cup winners top is a no go on a golf course. However I will sport a rather natty white with yellow outfit. I guess I can leave you guys will deal with the red (can't expect to see you in blue).....  Think that can be left to KK
So we are a team fit to win, with our wind-beating bases. 
Just Remember the all weather gloves


----------



## Wayman (May 25, 2013)

Can't wait for this


----------



## 2blue (May 25, 2013)

Wayman said:



			Can't wait for this 

Click to expand...

In deed Craig......  But I fear it's going to be a bit ugly....  Par could be a very good score!!! but I don't know really......  All the best.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 25, 2013)

Well if anyone needs balls for Silloth, I've just been passed a load from a mate who picks them up when he goes walking with his dogs. he owes me a few bob, so if anyone's interested I can bring them with me to Silloth.

There is the following:-

43 mixed callaway for Â£12.50

44 mixed Srixon for Â£12.50

44 mixed Srixon for Â£12.50

45 mixed Nike for  Â£12.50

58 mixed Titleist for Â£ 20.00 includes 15 prov 1's/prov 1x's (2 are praccy standard only).

I've been through the balls and thrown out about 70 odd, as sub standard. I would say they are approx 75% pearl and the rest are grade A. I've given them all a mild scrub, and here are the pictures, although a very good scrub will bring them up fine. I'll only bring them if any interest, so let me know, if your interested. 

At least with these, no freight charges, and you can inspect before you buy for less than 30p per ball.

Photos, as follows:-


----------



## Val (May 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well if anyone needs balls for Silloth, I've just been passed a load from a mate who picks them up when he goes walking with his dogs. he owes me a few bob, so if anyone's interested I can bring them with me to Silloth.

There is the following:-

43 mixed callaway for Â£12.50

44 mixed Srixon for Â£12.50

44 mixed Srixon for Â£12.50

45 mixed Nike for  Â£12.50

58 mixed Titleist for Â£ 20.00 includes 15 prov 1's/prov 1x's (2 are praccy standard only).

I've been through the balls and thrown out about 70 odd, as sub standard. I would say they are approx 75% pearl and the rest are grade A. I've given them all a mild scrub, and here are the pictures, although a very good scrub will bring them up fine. I'll only bring them if any interest, so let me know, if your interested. 

At least with these, no freight charges, and you can inspect before you buy for less than 30p per ball.

Photos, as follows:-
		
Click to expand...

How many have you allocated to Scouser for his big match


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2013)

Forecast is looking much better for tomorrow now. Looks like we wont drown at least


----------



## bluewolf (May 26, 2013)

Good luck guys. Keep us updated with the scores.


----------



## Qwerty (May 26, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Forecast is looking much better for tomorrow now. Looks like we wont drown at least 

Click to expand...

Whose forecast is that mate?   

Ive only checked the BBC and their still saying its rubbish etc

I could do with reading an optimistic forecast :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			How many have you allocated to Scouser for his big match 

Click to expand...

I'll pass him all the dunlops, commandoes and molitors.

I'll give 6 to Danny "Shakin Stevens" Bluewolf, who is bound to nervous on the day.


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Whose forecast is that mate?   

Ive only checked the BBC and their still saying its rubbish etc

I could do with reading an optimistic forecast :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It was on met office pal. Still be a bit wet but not a wash out


----------



## Fish (May 26, 2013)

Left the sun behind in Coventry and now its warm but cloudy at Lancaster services.  2hrs to here so not a bad run so far.


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			Left the sun behind in Coventry and now its warm but cloudy at Lancaster services.  2hrs to here so not a bad run so far.
		
Click to expand...

Hope your casing the joint mate ready for our assault tomorrow


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 26, 2013)

Should be there around 11.30am, safe journey to all see you there.


----------



## 2blue (May 26, 2013)

Drive safely everyone....   see you all tomorrow :clap:


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 27, 2013)

Good luck everyone, weather is horrendous 20 miles down the coast, glad I'm not playing!


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2013)

Constant rain currently, not overly heavy but local forecast looks terrible from lunchtime onwards.  Winds picking up now also, gales forecast, this is going to be an experience.  The beers good though.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 27, 2013)

Fish said:



			Constant rain currently, not overly heavy but local forecast looks terrible from lunchtime onwards.  Winds picking up now also, gales forecast, this is going to be an experience.  The beers good though.
		
Click to expand...

Don't fight the wind, try and swing easy and make sure you find the fairway. Into the wind bogie will be a good score so try and hang on for the front 9 and make your score coming home. It will be a good experience and tell you a lot about your game. 

The links boys will have a big advantage, the 100 yard 5 iron shot will be out in force!


----------



## louise_a (May 27, 2013)

NO news form the Silloth boys? what time were they out?


----------



## thecraw (May 27, 2013)

Only news I know of is Bomber was scared that the weekend warriors would humble him and his team failed to trap!


----------



## Wayman (May 27, 2013)

Blowing a hooligan and lashing Down. Was hard to score. Body is battered now


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 27, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Only news I know of is Bomber was scared that the weekend warriors would humble him and his team failed to trap!
		
Click to expand...

No, I don't believe that.Surely you're winding us up.


----------



## Scouser (May 27, 2013)

Valentino said:



			How many have you allocated to Scouser for his big match 

Click to expand...

It made another thread as well !!!!!!!!!


----------



## NWJocko (May 27, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			No, I don't believe that.Surely you're winding us up.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, no show.

Was a brutal day on a great, great course with good company (thanks to Qwerty, Birchy and Fish).

Front 9 all into a 30mph wind was character building, and scored destroying!!

Back 9 much more playable being mainly downwind. 

All 3 GM teams within a point of each other.

Silloth is one of my favourite courses after today, head and shoulders above West Lancs, just a shame its outof the way. Will definitely play again and Â£15 entry for the comp is probably the best value going.


----------



## Wayman (May 27, 2013)

What yous lot finish on we had 90


----------



## thecraw (May 27, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Nope, no show.

Was a brutal day on a great, great course with good company (thanks to Qwerty, Birchy and Fish).

Front 9 all into a 30mph wind was character building, and scored destroying!!

Back 9 much more playable being mainly downwind. 

All 3 GM teams within a point of each other.

Silloth is one of my favourite courses after today, head and shoulders above West Lancs, just a shame its outof the way. Will definitely play again and Â£15 entry for the comp is probably the best value going.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you said that as I wasn't impressed with West Lancs at all. Terrible clubhouse and the course just didn't flow or tick my boxes.


----------



## Val (May 27, 2013)

Silloth clubhouse is its only let down, it's too small in the bar area IMO, cracking course and definately better than West Lancs and for me as a course only, its better than Royal Liverpool however Royal Liverpools clubhouse is pretty special.

Great day despite tough tough conditions.

Teams finished with 2 on 81 and us from the north on 80, Paul gets the blame for his effort down the last


----------



## NWJocko (May 27, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Glad you said that as I wasn't impressed with West Lancs at all. Terrible clubhouse and the course just didn't flow or tick my boxes.
		
Click to expand...

Back 9 at West Lancs are too weak for it to be a top course.

Hugely impressed with Silloth, one strong hole after another.

We had 81,81 and 80. 90 is good going in that weather, well played. Difference in the 9's can be seen from our scores of 28 & 53 for the respective 9's!!


----------



## Val (May 27, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Back 9 at West Lancs are too weak for it to be a top course.

Hugely impressed with Silloth, one strong hole after another.

We had 81,81 and 80. 90 is good going in that weather, well played. Difference in the 9's can be seen from our scores of 28 & 53 for the respective 9's!!
		
Click to expand...

32 out 48 back for us.


----------



## Birchy (May 27, 2013)

That front 9 today was easily the toughest 9 holes ive ever played in my life. Every bleeding hole was into a 30-40mph headwind 

The course also had the toughest, tangliest rough i have ever come across. It was a full smash just to chip it out 10-20 yards and trust me i tried every club   The fairways were very narrow too and with the wind it was so hard to keep it on the short stuff.

Fantastic course and one that needs to be played again without a shadow of a doubt. A bit less wind next time please


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (May 27, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Silloth clubhouse is its only let down, it's too small in the bar area IMO, cracking course and definately better than West Lancs and for me as a course only, its better than Royal Liverpool however Royal Liverpools clubhouse is pretty special.

Great day despite tough tough conditions.

Teams finished with 2 on 81 and us from the north on 80, Paul gets the blame for his effort down the last 

Click to expand...

Cracking golf course and one I'll definitely have another go at, hopefully in better weather. The rolls & bacon this morning were top notch too :thup:

As for the last, it's not everyone that has the skills to make a 6 from 120yds out in the middle of the fairway :whoo:


----------



## Val (May 27, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Cracking golf course and one I'll definitely have another go at, hopefully in better weather. The rolls & bacon this morning were top notch too :thup:

As for the last, it's not everyone that has the skills to make a 6 from 120yds out in the middle of the fairway :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

At least you made 6


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 27, 2013)

Shouldn't I now say 42 mph? 26 MPH, you big exaggerators you. Bloody tough though.

80 points for our team though, it would have been enough to smash Bomber's team, I reckon. 

I changed the "weights" on my driver for the first time last night, and today either seemed to be a 30-40 yard left to right movement, or aim 5 yards into the wind, and the bugger stayed straight. Lots of blind shots, which were my best. Loved the company of Dave, Kenny and my mate Colin who put one drive on the Isle of Man.

I'd love to play it again, now knowing were your going. 8 out of the first 9 were into the wind, including needing a 6 iron for a 125 yard par 3, and I hit it "knock-down" style. 3 par 5's on the back nine give you a chance with two being downwind. Some fairways seemed only 20 yards wide, but sometimes opened out a bit more, when further down.

27 stableford, 2 blobs, only one lost ball is deemed a success, for me.:thup:

Future cross border challenge with Southerness and an overnight stay, could be a good one.


----------



## 2blue (May 27, 2013)

Today, the front 9 was one of the greatest challenges I've yet faced in golf & a considerable test of my team's patience, I think I may have only completed 4 or so of the holes.....  thankfully I can recall little....  however I do recall being our team's only scorer on SI 1....  getting a single point :whoo:
Many thanks to my playing partners, KK, Pete & Colin for a proving that a  round of golf can indeed be played in a cyclone. Great company.....  same team for next year then?


----------



## Bomber69 (May 27, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Only news I know of is Bomber was scared that the weekend warriors would humble him and his team failed to trap![/QUOTE


I am glad you guys all enjoyed the day in the testing conditions but after checking the forecast every 5 minutes yesterday and only seening heavy rain we decided to give it a miss, wind I don't mind but both not for me after a 2 hour drive. I hit the range today for a few hours and that was enough for me.

Well done guys and maybe see you there next year.......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thecraw (May 27, 2013)

Bomber69 said:





thecraw said:



			Only news I know of is Bomber was scared that the weekend warriors would humble him and his team failed to trap![/QUOTE


I am glad you guys all enjoyed the day in the testing conditions but after checking the forecast every 5 minutes yesterday and only seening heavy rain we decided to give it a miss, wind I don't mind but both not for me after a 2 hour drive. I hit the range today for a few hours and that was enough for me.

Well done guys and maybe see you there next year.......
		
Click to expand...


Dedication big chap. Keep those weekend warriors on their toes by sharpening your game - I like your style!


:clap:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Shouldn't I now say 42 mph? 26 MPH, you big exaggerators you. Bloody tough though.

80 points for our team though, it would have been enough to smash Bomber's team, I reckon. 

I changed the "weights" on my driver for the first time last night, and today either seemed to be a 30-40 yard left to right movement, or aim 5 yards into the wind, and the bugger stayed straight. Lots of blind shots, which were my best. Loved the company of Dave, Kenny and my mate Colin who put one drive on the Isle of Man.

I'd love to play it again, now knowing were your going. 8 out of the first 9 were into the wind, including needing a 6 iron for a 125 yard par 3, and I hit it "knock-down" style. 3 par 5's on the back nine give you a chance with two being downwind. Some fairways seemed only 20 yards wide, but sometimes opened out a bit more, when further down.

27 stableford, 2 blobs, only one lost ball is deemed a success, for me.:thup:

Future cross border challenge with Southerness and an overnight stay, could be a good one.

Click to expand...

81 points Pete, it was hard enough without reducing it by one!
As the guys have all said, front 9 was brutal, back 9 was more playable, some cracking holes, narrowest fairways I have ever seen, horrendous rough with patches of heather (proper wrist break stuff) the course in some areas is still suffering from the Winter damage, thought the sand in the bunkers was not great, also (most probably won't agree but I thought the greens were generally in poor condition, again probably as a result of the Winter damage. All said and done great course great value at Â£15, worth the 2 hour drive.
My claim to fame was that I finished with the ball that I started with.


----------



## Val (May 28, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			81 points Pete, it was hard enough without reducing it by one!
As the guys have all said, front 9 was brutal, back 9 was more playable, some cracking holes, narrowest fairways I have ever seen, horrendous rough with patches of heather (proper wrist break stuff) the course in some areas is still suffering from the Winter damage, thought the sand in the bunkers was not great, also (most probably won't agree but I thought the greens were generally in poor condition, again probably as a result of the Winter damage. All said and done great course great value at Â£15, worth the 2 hour drive.
My claim to fame was that I finished with the ball that I started with.
		
Click to expand...

Would disagree on the greens Kenny, thought they were good, maybe a bit slow and on some a bit rough on the edges, poor would be a bit harsh I reckon. Bunkers were hit and miss, solid in the centre but soft at the edges. I had a hellish plugged lie where a ball dropped in from a 70 yard punch and the sand almost covered it over, old arguement about not going in but for me bunkers have to be consistant in sand level throughout.

Definately worth the short trip down the road and great value at Â£15


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2013)

My arms are hanging, I'm absolutely drained. 

That front 9/10 was harder than some yomps and exercises I have been on, you just couldn't stay still over the ball on any drives, the wind and rain was battering you and there were some very blind and intimidating tee blocks where you were driving out to sea at OOB and you were lucky if you just made the fairway! Struggling to push my trolley at times up the slopes between greens to tee's.  I was speaking to the club captain when we got in and he said that it was no less than 35mph and was a forecast gale not wind! That coupled with sharp icy rain, I felt I was being shot blasted at times! 

Just as you turned around downwind on the 10th you then went back into the wind on the 13th Si1 which was a great hole and one where the majority of people on the day, didn't finish!

Its definitely a course that you need to play twice to appreciate it even more as there's so much to learn from the first outing as your blind on drives, 2nd shots and even approaches, you just didn't  know what was over the mounds, other than a flapping flag!

Took a 4 iron on the 134yd par 3 and landed just between the bunker and the green , madness!

Started to drive better on the back 9 and especially the last few holes picking up a nice birdie and a couple of pars, great company with Dave, Birchy and NWJocko and at times we didn't know whether to laugh or cry, it was so punishing.

Miles better than West Lancs and Hoylake and although I enjoyed Formby which was unique in its look due to the pines, but still a links, Silloth is the best open links course I have played (loose term) and will definitely go back under better conditions but need to play another course, or 2 on a trip as its a long way for me. 

I thought the greens were very true, OK some were slightly slower than others but some were more exposed and drying quicker and some more damp. Can't comment on the consistency of the bunkers, was only in 1 pot bunker and got out first time 

Amazing experience, not for the faint hearted or fine weather golfer (Sam   )  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			My arms are hanging, I'm absolutely drained. 

That front 9/10 was harder than some yomps and exercises I have been on, you just couldn't stay still over the ball on any drives, the wind and rain was battering you and there were some very blind and intimidating tee blocks where you were driving out to sea at OOB and you were lucky if you just made the fairway! Struggling to push my trolley at times up the slopes between greens to tee's.  I was speaking to the club captain when we got in and he said that it was no less than 35mph and was a forecast gale not wind! That coupled with sharp icy rain, I felt I was being shot blasted at times! 

Just as you turned around downwind on the 10th you then went back into the wind on the 13th Si1 which was a great hole and one where the majority of people on the day, didn't finish!

Its definitely a course that you need to play twice to appreciate it even more as there's so much to learn from the first outing as your blind on drives, 2nd shots and even approaches, you just didn't  know what was over the mounds, other than a flapping flag!

Took a 4 iron on the 134yd par 3 and landed just between the bunker and the green , madness!

Started to drive better on the back 9 and especially the last few holes picking up a nice birdie and a couple of pars, great company with Dave, Birchy and NWJocko and at times we didn't know whether to laugh or cry, it was so punishing.

Miles better than West Lancs and Hoylake and although I enjoyed Formby which was unique in its look due to the pines, but still a links, Silloth is the best open links course I have played (loose term) and will definitely go back under better conditions but need to play another course, or 2 on a trip as its a long way for me. 

I thought the greens were very true, OK some were slightly slower than others but some were more exposed and drying quicker and some more damp. Can't comment on the consistency of the bunkers, was only in 1 pot bunker and got out first time 

Amazing experience, not for the faint hearted or fine weather golfer (Sam   )  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see you arrived safe fella, I wouldn't have fancied your 4 hour+ drive, after that tiring riound yesterday.

I had a look at their other opens, but all are booked up. Maybe next year, we can hijack another one, and tie it in with another round and a 1 night stop over. 

I also thought the greens were good, they looked slightly patchy, but were very true.


----------



## Val (May 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I had a look at their other opens, but all are booked up. Maybe next year, we can hijack another one, and tie it in with another round and a 1 night stop over.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

One to keep an eye on mate


----------



## scratch (May 28, 2013)

I'm loving all these replies, welcome to proper links golf you big bunch of jessies!  

Man up and get on with it, golf how it's meant to be  

Sounds like you all had a cracking day though despite the weather  :thup:


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2013)

Just looked on Southerness GC site and they have some excellent packages and Opens from only Â£10 up to Â£20.00 :thup: I reckon a Silloth & Southerness double is a must possibly a 3rd but then that's well worth the journey and stopping over.


----------



## Birchy (May 28, 2013)

scratch said:



			I'm loving all these replies, welcome to proper links golf you big bunch of jessies!  

Man up and get on with it, golf how it's meant to be  

Sounds like you all had a cracking day though despite the weather  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It was an experience i tell thee. Im taking a wind iron next time


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glad to see you arrived safe fella, I wouldn't have fancied your 4 hour+ drive, after that tiring riound yesterday..
		
Click to expand...

Floored it all the way back and took 40 minutes off, only 1 vehicle overtook me all the way back covering over 240 miles, I dominated the outside lane, it was that or stop somewhere as I was knackered


----------



## Val (May 28, 2013)

I looked at Southerness last night but dates this year dont fall good with me but will consider next year


----------



## Birchy (May 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glad to see you arrived safe fella, I wouldn't have fancied your 4 hour+ drive, after that tiring riound yesterday.

I had a look at their other opens, but all are booked up. Maybe next year, we can hijack another one, and tie it in with another round and a 1 night stop over. 

I also thought the greens were good, they looked slightly patchy, but were very true.
		
Click to expand...

I checked their other opens too. I know they usually do a good deal when it switches to winter including accomodation etc.


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I looked at Southerness last night but dates this year dont fall good with me but will consider next year
		
Click to expand...

I reckon a long weekend next year, either Fri-Sun or Sat-Mon taking in Silloth & Southerness and possibly 1 more.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 28, 2013)

Glad that you all enjoyed the experience and its just as well you weren't off the blues! Certainly character building conditions but at least you all turned up!

I can definately recommend Southerness, their 36 scratch open is always one of the highlights of my season. 

Anyone thinking of coming to Silloth again is welcome to pm me, I work shifts so are often available midweek for a knock and could sign you in.


----------



## Val (May 28, 2013)

saving_par said:



			Glad that you all enjoyed the experience and its just as well you weren't off the blues! Certainly character building conditions but at least you all turned up!

I can definately recommend Southerness, their 36 scratch open is always one of the highlights of my season. 

Anyone thinking of coming to Silloth again is welcome to pm me, I work shifts so are often available midweek for a knock and could sign you in.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the invite and thanks for the heads up on the condition earlier in the year, it was absolutely the correct decision to call off in March, the effects of the water are still very visable. I fear had we played back then we may have looked on the course in bad light which wouldnt have been right.

:thup:


----------



## Fish (May 28, 2013)

saving_par said:



			Don't fight the wind, try and swing easy and make sure you find the fairway. Into the wind bogie will be a good score so try and hang on for the front 9 and make your score coming home. It will be a good experience and tell you a lot about your game. 

The links boys will have a big advantage, the 100 yard 5 iron shot will be out in force!
		
Click to expand...

Only just saw this as I couldn't get on-line at Silloth, even through their wireless at the hotel, it kept kicking me out, the conditions affected everything.

Just cleared my bag out and I've got some Heather amongst it, do you think they'll miss it :mmm:

It was very hard to not fight it, more so the front 10 holes and the 13th, if you relaxed over the ball for too long, it blew you off your feet! I now have no fear of anywhere after that, can't wait to go back under better conditions and knowing what's around and over hills will make for better club selection.


----------



## Qwerty (May 28, 2013)

I've never played in conditions as bad as that yesterday. I was thinking from the off " Hit the fairways, doesn't matter how far, and don't let It grind you down".   By the 10th though I was a beaten man. 

Birchy did our individual scores after 9 and the best of the bunch was 8 points :rofl:that front 9 was definately an experience. I was expecting Bear Grylls or Ray Mears to pop up from behind a dune filming a survival programme.

luckily enough though the holes were easier coming back and a birdie on the last restored some confidence.  I'd certainly go back, its just a great course on a great piece of land. 

Thanks for the game and the day Fellas :thup:

Just a thought, could we do the Silloth/Southerness thing without using opens?  More expensive I know but the rates are reasonable considering the quality of the courses. if we got enough interest we could maybe get a deal out if them?


----------



## HDID Kenny (May 28, 2013)

Silloth & Southerness sound like a good idea because as the Crow flys they are 5 miles apart, however driving from one to the other is a 1.5hr trip.


----------



## Birchy (May 28, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Silloth & Southerness sound like a good idea because as the Crow flys they are 5 miles apart, however driving from one to the other is a 1.5hr trip.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking it looks a long way round on the map


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 28, 2013)

saving_par said:



			Glad that you all enjoyed the experience and its just as well you weren't off the blues! Certainly character building conditions but at least you all turned up!

I can definately recommend Southerness, their 36 scratch open is always one of the highlights of my season. 

Anyone thinking of coming to Silloth again is welcome to pm me, I work shifts so are often available midweek for a knock and could sign you in.
		
Click to expand...

Off 4 playing at Silloth - you must be a golfing titan! 

When Carlisle United get in the premiership, I'll tie it in with an away match.

I clocked one of the blue tees on the first par 5 (I think) the one nearest the sea on the front 9, which looked another good 50 yards back. Scary long from there.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 28, 2013)

HDID Kenny said:



			Silloth & Southerness sound like a good idea because as the Crow flys they are 5 miles apart, however driving from one to the other is a 1.5hr trip.
		
Click to expand...

GM viking long boat? 

In that wind it would have only took us 3 minutes with a tail wind.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Off 4 playing at Silloth - you must be a golfing titan! 

When Carlisle United get in the premiership, I'll tie it in with an away match.

I clocked one of the blue tees on the first par 5 (I think) the one nearest the sea on the front 9, which looked another good 50 yards back. Scary long from there.
		
Click to expand...

Haha I wish I was a golfing titan, just  fairly steady and handicap travels well. Like most of us on here would like to be lower.  
Aye the back tee on 5 is tough, barely reached the fairly off it in club champs qualifier. 7 and 13 are the same, they rarely use them for members as most can't reach fairway. When English mid am was held here a few years back several tees were moved up to the yellows on final day, it was that windy!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 29, 2013)

saving_par said:



			Haha I wish I was a golfing titan, just  fairly steady and handicap travels well. Like most of us on here would like to be lower.  
Aye the back tee on 5 is tough, barely reached the fairly off it in club champs qualifier. 7 and 13 are the same, they rarely use them for members as most can't reach fairway. When English mid am was held here a few years back several tees were moved up to the yellows on final day, it was that windy!
		
Click to expand...

Is 7 the blind green in the dip? Parred that! Funnily enough my best shots on the day where I put things dead or to 3-4 feet were all the blind shots.Says a lot about my game, really.

3 was brutal in wind against, out of 4 of us only one got a point.

Have you had 10 friend requests since yesterday?


----------



## Val (May 29, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is 7 the blind green in the dip? Parred that! Funnily enough my best shots on the day where I put things dead or to 3-4 feet were all the blind shots.Says a lot about my game, really.

3 was brutal in wind against, out of 4 of us only one got a point.

Have you had 10 friend requests since yesterday?
		
Click to expand...

Hard hole that the 7th, 3 off the tee for me, couldnt reach the green in 2 either. Mental stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 29, 2013)

7 is hard alright into the wind, make a par here and you are gaining a stroke on the field. Its even harder off the blue tee if you can find it, 40 yards further back and at a different angle which can force your line  further right. I believe there is another tee which has not been used but may in future which is on the other side of the pond. This would make the hole straighter but bloody long, probably too long to be honest as a par 4 into the wind. 

3 is tough, hard tee shot, hard second and slopey green. Sometimes ignorance is bliss if you dont know the pot bunker is there on the right of the green. It terrifies me that thing, nasty nasty.


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Hard hole that the 7th, 3 off the tee for me, couldnt reach the green in 2 either. Mental stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Yep the 7th was where I lost my rag and nearly threw a club, in fact it was at this point I thought what am I doing here, ships wouldn't even sail in this weather!  My tee shot hit the heather between the 1st & 2nd mound on the left, thought it was sitting OK and stupidly took a 5 iron and flopped it about 5 yards forward only to see it well and truly buried now, took a 9 iron and flopped it again sideways trying to get to the fairway and nearly breaking my wrist in the process, managed to punch it out and I reckon I was still a full 4 iron from the green to which I was short!

But the 5th before that was the most intimidating tee shot I've stood on off those whites, looking right out to sea with OOB lining the fairway, after all our drives, I think our furthest was 190 yards and I just made the fairway 10 yards short of that! 

Scary stuff in that wind.


----------

